
Gary Vaynerchuk Apologizes: Cannes Party Invite Seeking'Attractive Females Only' - guylepage3
http://www.adweek.com/news/advertising-branding/gary-vaynerchuk-apologizes-cannes-party-invite-seeking-attractive-females-only-172163
======
HarryHirsch
Real life imitating satire? Ali G did it before, in the movie "Ali G
Indahouse".

 _I know how to solve the himmigration problem! We need more FIT WIMMEN!!_

